
Custom domains service deprecation - OberstKrueger
https://help.medium.com/hc/en-us/articles/115003053487-Custom-Domains-service-deprecation
======
tazard
The upside of this is that now when I visit randomblog.com I won't have to
worry if I'm about to be bombarded with mediums "down the app and subscribe"
popups.

------
subway
Wow. Apparently they don't fully understand how their own custom domains work?

Medium custom domains depend on a CNAME, which aliases all record types. This
means once the CNAME is in place, no separate CAA is needed -- Medium just
needs to serve a CAA record on the CNAME target, and their customers would
never have to worry about the CAA.

~~~
lathiat
It is unlikely people are using CNAME for the direct record (e.g. domain.com)
since this does not work with the majority of DNS providers. It can work in
theory but only if your DNS server has no other records (e.g. SOA, NS, etc)
which is not usually the case. In most cases providers like this use a CNAME
for 'www' and give IP addresses for the root domain. Which is exactly what
medium did according to a couple of posts I found talking about the process.

In all reality that is probably not the actual reason they're deprecating it
just a side note or poor excuse attempt.

Shame to see this feature go, but it reduced marketing for medium itself, so I
was always surprised by it. Does seem to remove product value though in terms
of something people would pay for. So may hurt revenue potentially?

